# Harmony GELISH



## thebeautybible (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had the Gelish system and been using it a few weeks now and I'm really loving it. Gelish is a gel nail polish that has to be cured under a UV or LED lamp. It lasts 2 to 3 weeks depending how quickly your nails grow, and really helps strengthen your own nails underneath, perfect for people who are trying to grow their nails.

 		To start with I only bought 3 colours and a glitter. They are £15.90 each for the colours (I got mine here), which isn't too bad if you consider the price of other higher end polishes, a lot of which I have tried and wouldn't rate at all (dior, I'm looking at you!). Your paying £15.90 for polishes that are going to last 2-3 weeks!












So I got (L-R) Tiger Blossum, Reserve, Silver Sand and Pink Smoothie. I thought a nice red, a neutral champagne-y colour and a light pink were good colours to start off with.​ 

 As well as the colours, you have to also buy the Foundation Gel and Top it Off polish. The Foundation Gel was £27.90 which was kinda pricey but I suppose that is the most important part? I presume. lol. And the Top it Off was £17.90. Each of these (as well as they colour coats) have to be cured. The Cleanse is to clean the nail surface, and get rid of the stickiness after the top it off has been cured, then your left with beautiful shiny nails!​ ​ 

 Reserve is a beautiful neutral champagne​ 

 Pink Smoothie is a really light baby pink with no shimmer.​ 

 Tiger Blossum is a really lovely coral red with no shimmer​ 

 Silver Sands is a sparkly chunky pinky / blue glitter.
_I love the Gelish system, its really easy to use (for an armature like me) and I would totally recommend it.  I really can't wait to get more colours and I will show you my nails when I do em'!_​ 
​


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

oh awesome! i shall take a closer look at these - they sound great!


----------

